# Late February: Curse of the Crimson Throne Adventure Path - One player needed!



## Malvoisin (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello all,

At the end of this month, Paizo publishing will be kicking off a brand new Adventure Path, entitled 'Curse of the Crimson Throne,' as part of its monthly Pathfinder publication. I've been discussing the possibilities of DMing this path with some of the regulars on this board over on this thread. The long and short of it is that the game is going to happen, and I've already got five players lined up to give it a go. Those players are:

*Canadienne Bacon* as Girri, a Human (Varisian) Cleric of Pharasma
*Rhun* as Gadeann Fayne, a Human (Shoanti) Duskblade 
*Voadam* as Orman Stahl, a Human (Chelaxian) Swashbuckler
*stonegod* as Coldan Ciandra, a Human (Chelaxian) Knight (former Hellknight)
*Legildur* as an unnamed Human(?) Wizard (Diviner specialist)

These are five talented players with proven track records of quality writing and reliable posting. At this time, however, I am looking for one more player to round out the party with an even six characters. Hence, this thread.

I am asking interested persons to submit a character proposal, of one or two paragraphs. This should be for a first level character, and contain at minimum the basics of race and class, plus a bit of background and personality. Additional detail, such as feats, equipment, spells, description, thoughts on future level progression, etc., would also be welcome. Displayed knowledge of the campaign setting (e.g., the city of Korvosa, the region of Varisia, the campaign world of Golarion) will be very helpful. If the afore-mentioned words are a foreign language to you, I'd suggest checking out the player's guide for the first Paizo Pathfinder AP, which you can find as a free download here. In addition to knowledge of the campaign setting, I'm interested in creativity and writing quality. I will also be heavily considering how well concepts will likely mesh with the five characters who have already been accepted into the party. Although I am not asking for complete character sheets, I have sblocked the complete character creation guidelines at the bottom of this post, because that information could be useful in conceptualizing prospective characters.

Further information which may be helpful: 

-The campaign will be largely urban-based, set in the city of Korvosa. 

-Paizo will be releasing a free downloadable player's guide for this AP late in February. Character backgrounds should be left sufficiently flexible to accomodate any new information presented therein.

-I anticipate that the posting rate will be relatively fast-paced, especially during the work week.

I'm going to leave this recruting thread open until Friday, and then evaluate all of the applicants. I expect to announce the sixth player sometime next week. I'll be checking in regularly to keep a running tally of those who have shown interest. Invariably, I forget something important when writing these things, so just let me know if there are any questions at all.

Thanks!
Malvoisin 

[sblock=Character Creation Guidelines]
1. Race: I'd prefer to stick to core races only. If you're just dying to play something weirder, I suppose we could discuss it. But I'll probably say no.

2. Classes/Feats/Spells/Equipment: I'm open to some departure from the beaten path here, with most options from WotC's splatbooks likely to be approved. I will consider material from third-party sources as well. I'd appreciate it if you ask me specifically for approval about anything you're interested in that isn't found in the SRD. (However, the following sources are off-limits: All Forgotten Realms, Eberron, or other campaign world-specific books; All psionics books; Magic of Incarnum; Tome of Battle (Book of 9 Swords); Book of Exalted Deeds; Book of Vile Darkness).

Also, please be aware that for future multi-classing considerations, there will be a limit of three classes total for a character...and only one of those three may be a Prestige Class. 

3. Deity/Domains (if relevant): I assume everyone has access to the list of Golarion deities and domains found in the Rise of the Runelords player's guide. If I am mistaken, just let me know, and I'll provide it here. With the exception of Desna, none of the player-appropriate deities have been fleshed out further than those bare bones details. You can choose any of the non-evil deities on that list, but some make more sense than others for an urban-centered game, IMO. As an FYI, I believe Abadar is on the slate for a full write-up sometime this spring.

4. HP: Maximum for 1st level. Future advancement still to be determined, but I'll probably use a fixed method.

5. Gold: Average to start per class, NOT maximum. Also, no PC may begin play with more than 20 gp in pocket, so 'use it or lose it.'

6. Ability scores: 28 Point Buy

7. Algnment: No evil. I'm very skeptical of Chaotic Neutral as well, as I don't want any PCs who are overly difficult for other party members to get along with.

8. Bonus Feat: For a good background and description that reflects some knowledge of relevant setting material, I will award a bonus 'regional' feat from the CotCT player's guide. Obviously, this will have to wait until the guide is released. I also will allow the bonus feat to come from the Rise of the Runelords players guide, if preferred.

9. Characters will receive 4 bonus skill points to be divided among one or two Craft, Profession, or Perform skills of your choice (which will automatically be considered as class skills). The chosen skills must be consistent with the character's background. 

10. Please try to find an illustration for your character online, and post it with your sheet. I will be using said picture to create a token for use with combat maps.

11. Ideas about combat tactics (for NPCing in combat if needed), thoughts on other PCs (if known or relevant), and thoughts regarding future advancement, are all strongly welcomed.

12. Please crib your character sheets with game rules details for anything not found in the SRD (for easy reference when away from home).[/sblock]

Interested Players/Characters Submitted

*Erekose13:* Corinne, Human (Chelaxian) Beguiler (Fortune Teller) (withdrawn)
*A Passing Maniac:* Vihar, Human (Varisian) Rogue
*FreeXenon:* Attrack, Half-Orc Rogue
*EvolutionKB:* Karastro Quintel, Human (Chelaxian) Warlock
*renau1g:* Belak Wartooth of the Shriikirri-Quah, Human (Shoanti) Fighter/Rogue


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Mal, I'd be interested in playing the Curse ap if you'll have me.  Looking over the current cast I'd like to play a Chelaxian (human) Beguiler foretune teller.  Though after reading through the other thread I have found she is a little too similar to Girri perhaps. 

Description: Corinne is a pretty young woman with long dark brown hair. Her eyes are also dark brown in colour matching her hair. Being quite an attractive young Chelaxian has gotten her in all kinds of trouble, some of her own making even. She usually wears quite long gowns or atleast an ankle length dress. She favors clothing that is in style for the season, but has been out of touch for quite some time. Her skin is the typical pale common to those of her descent.

Personality: Corinne is a bit of a flirt. She is also, unfortunately, naive. Or at least that is what she wants people to think. In reality she generally knows what she is getting into, and feels that she can charm her way out of anything. Corinne is overly curious and likes to push the boundaries on what some might consider appropriate behaviour for a young lady. Adventerous and care free, she enjoys the thrill of exploration and meeting new people, especially people she thinks she can get something from.

History: Born in a small countryside village, Corinne was not happy with the tiny sheltered community that she grew up in. Far to stoggy and bland, hers was meant to be a life of adventure. At an early age she showed an unusually keen mind and striking beauty. When old enough she managed to sneak away from the town and never looked back. Of course she hadn't been away for very long when things started to go very wrong.

Corinne stowed away on a caravan heading to Korvosa intrigued by stories of the capital.  At one of the stops along the way she managed to 'acquire' a deck of harrow cards. She has taken to the cards feeling drawn to them in a very strange and exciting way.  In Korvosa she started with very little beyond the cards, but has made a tidy little profit from fortune telling near the market.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Feb 4, 2008)

Ah, excellent. I have been waiting to pounce on this.  The character I will be submitting is a human (Varisian) rogue by the name of Vihar. The fluffier bits of information follow.

[sblock=Background]Vihar was born into poverty and illness in his youth, and orphaned at a young age, his mother dying of a fever that took her mind and his distraught father drinking himself to death shortly thereafter. Fleeing from the orphanage he was placed into, Vihar joined a small gang of homeless Varisian youths called the "Red Rats," after the red scarves they took to wearing. Among the Rats, Vihar discovered and developed a number of talents, from picking locks to picking pockets.

But when the Rats became teenagers, their activities became more serious; rather than simply stealing food and clothing needed for survival, the group took to armed muggings and war with rival gangs. The naturally good-hearted Vihar was disgusted when the Rats began to kill both rivals and resisting victims, and, though he was reluctant to do so, he turned the gang in to the city guard. The Rats, Vihar included, were imprisoned.

After two years spent in prison, a truly penitent Vihar was released, and swore to help the city he had previously hurt. He put his skills to use as an "independent investigator," reaching his high point two years back when he cooperated with the city guard on tracking down a serial killer. But his pride at finally having done something worthwhile for Korvosa crumbled when he made a disastrous mistake that left dead a suspect later proved innocent. Vihar has spent months haunted by the face of the innocent man, and--seeing the world in a new, depressing, and grim light--has even taken to drinking... something that has just been causing him even more problems.[/sblock]

Mechanics-wise, Vihar would be a high-Dex and high-Int rogue. For feats, Point Blank Shot and some later archery-based feats are very likely; the Urban Tracking feat from Unearthed Arcana is also likely. To enhance the potency of his archery in combat, later multiclassing into the UA variant class Urban Ranger is possible (though that would make taking the Urban Tracking feat a bit redundant).

Skill selection will attempt to minimize stepping on the toes of Voadam's swashbuckling face-man while still being private investigator-esque: Gather Information, Knowledge (local), Sense Motive, that sort of thing. Search and Disable Device will also be maxed for any traps the Paizo folks bring into the AP.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello, Erekose13 and A Passing Maniac! I'll start a list of interested persons in the first post, with your two names being the first.

Erekose, I would be remiss if I didn't tell you that I think your character's theme is a bit closer to CB's Girri than I would necessarily like (echoing your own sentiments). This is not a disqualification by any means, but I do have some reservations about having two characters in the game with such similarities. We'd want to work closely and carefully to make sure no toes are trod upon, should Corinne be chosen.

APM, your rogue is a solid concept all around. Well done with Vihar!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I came up with the concept and had it all written before I read through your other thread.  Once I saw Girri's character I knew it was a little too close. I thought I'd post it anyways, but I think I'll scrap that one and go for something different.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 5, 2008)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah I came up with the concept and had it all written before I read through your other thread.  Once I saw Girri's character I knew it was a little too close. I thought I'd post it anyways, but I think I'll scrap that one and go for something different.



All right, that sounds good.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Attrack (Male Half-Orc Rogue 1)*

Is there Rogues Gallery thread  so I can reference the other characters.
How much is average gold for a Rogue - 60gp?
I have given him +2/+2 feat for Disable Device and Search to shore up his lack of an Int Bonus. I hope that is OK?


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Attrack[/b][/color]

[i]Medium Humanoid (Orc); 28 pts
Male Half Orc Rogue 1[/i]

[b]Alignment:[/b]  True Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b]	    Calistria
[b]Region:[/b]	    Sandpoint
[b]Patron:[/b]	    Local Thieves Guild    

[b]Height:[/b]	6' 2"
[b]Weight:[/b]	180 lbs
[b]Hair:[/b]	An Oily Black
[b]Eyes:[/b]	Dark Green 
[b]Skin:[/b]	Grey with a slight mottling of green
[b]Age:[/b]	20

[b]XP:[/b]	0

					[b]Carrying Capacity[/b]
[b]Str[/b] 16 (+2) [4 pts - 14; +2 Racial]	[b]Light[/b] 	0   - 76 lbs
[b]Dex[/b] 14 (+2) [6 pts]			[b]Medium[/b] 	77  - 153 lbs
[b]Con[/b] 14 (+2) [4 pts]			[b]Heavy[/b]	154 - 230 lbs
[b]Int[/b] 10 (+1) [4 pts - 12; -2 Racial]	[b]Overhead[/b]      230 lbs
[b]Wis[/b] 14 (+2) [4 pts]			[b]Stagger[/b]       460 lbs
[b]Chr[/b] 6  (-2) [0 pts - 8;  -2 Racial]	[b]Drag[/b]	      1150 lbs


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Feats:[/b][/color]
[i]Armor (Light) 
Weapons (Simple, Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Sap, Short Bow, and Short Sword)[/i]

[L1] [B]Box Man[/B] (+2 DD and +2 Search)


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Skills:[/b][/color]

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Orc

  [b]Hide[/b]		    6	= 4 [+2 Dex]
  [b]Move Silently[/b]	    6	= 4 [+2 Dex]
  [b]Know (Local)[/b]	    4	= 4 [+0 Int] 

  [b]Spot[/b]		    6	= 4 [+2 Wis] 
  [b]Listen[/b]	    6	= 4 [+2 Wis] 
  [b]Search[/b]	    6	= 4 [+0 Int] [+2 Box Man]

  [b]Open Locks[/b] 	    8	= 4 [+2 Dex] [+2 MW Tools]
  [b]Disable Device[/b]    8	= 4 [+0 Int] [+2 MW Tools] [+2 Box Man] 


[b]* Prof (Dock Master)[/b]6	= 4 [+2 Wis] 


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Class and Racial Abilities:[/b][/color]

[Racial] [b]Darkvision 60', Orc Blood[/b]
[Rogue]  [b]Sneak Attack (1d6)[/b], [b]Trap Finding[/b]


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Combat Stats[/b][/color]

Attrack will concentrate on flanking and using his Long Spear from reach 
to harry enemies.

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 1d6 [+2 Con]
[b]HP:[/b] 	  8
[b]AC:[/b] 	  14  [i](+2 Leather, Dex +2)[/i] 
		 [[b]Touch[/b] 12, [b]Flat-footed[/b] 12]

[b]Init:[/b] 	  +2 [+2 Dex]

[b]Speed:[/b] 	       30ft

[b]Fort[/b]    +2     = +0 [+2 Con] 
[b]Ref[/b]     +4     = +2 [+2 Dex] 
[b]Will[/b]    +2     = +0 [+2 Wis] 

[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +0/+3        [b]Melee:[/b] +3             [b]Ranged:[/b] +2  

[b]Melee Atk:[/b]   +3 Long Spear      (1d8+3, 20/×3)  (d6 SA) 
[b]Melee Atk:[/b]   +3 Morning Star    (1d8+3, 20/×2)  (d6 SA) 


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Equipment[/b][/color]
  [b]Long Spear[/b]		    [1d8, 20/×3, S,  9 lb, 5 gp]
  [b]Morning Star[/b]		    [1d8, 20/×2, BP, 6 lb, 8 gp]

  [b]Leather[/b]		    [+2, +6, --, 30', 15 lb, 10gp]

[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), 
 
    Explorer’s outfit (wearing, 8 lb, *)

    (MW) Thieves Tools (2lb, 100gp)



[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Money and other Tender[/b][/color]
[b]gp[/b] 0
[b]sp[/b] 0
```

*History and other Background Info*[sblock]
*Appearance:*
Attrack is tall and strong and emotes a gruff and grumpy demeanor.
His orish hair is oily and unkempt and his eyes and ears are always alert.
His body is littered with occasional small scars and a few larger scars
that have come from his rough and tumble life on the streets as well
as his time on the docks.


*Personality:*
He is simple and to the point. He values comrades that he can trust
and a good and honest person that he can take advantage of. He keeps 
to himself as much as possible, with his day job being a strict 
exception. There are people the specialize in social skills and he 
could care less. His specialty lies else where. 

He enjoys the long and hard physical work that dock work brings, but 
also enjoys the subtle and challenge of being a Boxman and thug 
for his guild.


*Background:*
Attrack is the (unknown to him) abandoned son of noble woman who 
suffered at the hands of orc raiders while on a pilgrimage to a 
shrine to Iomedae outside (or in Windsong Abbey). She was there for 
almost a year before returning to Sand Point. Time enough to give birth 
to the child and swear her attendants to secrecy even unto death.  
When she returned from her pilgrimage she had her hand-maiden set the 
child to the nearest area wher the local thieves guild operates.

Attrack was brought up on the streets of Sandpoint and was raised 
by the local thieves guild, with the Guildmaster and his trainers
filling in as his temporal father figures. They trained him, gave 
him a job, and has earned respect within their ranks. He enjoys the
challenge of the work and the skill involved. 

The ease the time between jobs and to give himself a little bit of 
legitamacy ot himself. Attrack works on the local docks as a Foreman 
lending his strength and gruffness to keeping the workers honest and 
inline. His strength and endurance lends himself well to dockwork and
keeps workers from getting to out of line. Working there also gives 
hims a unique perspective with which to help his guild find marks.

He has the occaisional feeling that he is being watched at various times 
throughout his life, which he found unsettling. Nothing ever bad directly 
came of it, but still it is there.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Free Xenon,

There is no Rogue's Gallery yet for the game. At this point, the five accepted characters are all in wildly different phases of completion. For example, CB's Girri is pretty much complete, while Legildur's wizard is still only a one-sentence concept. You can learn more about the other PCs on the pre-recruiting discussion thread, though.

I'll check my PHB tonight when I get home to let you know what the average starting gold is for a rogue, I can't remember right now.

I'm not going to make a decision right now as to whether I'd allow the 'box man' feat. I don't want to get too heavily into character sheet evaluation until I've chosen the sixth player. Out of curiosity, though, does it have a published source, or did you create it yourself?


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 5, 2008)

*Boxman*

I created it myself.

It is in the same vein as:

Acrobatic, Alertness, Agile, Animal Affinity, Athletic, Deceitful, Deft Hands, Diligent, Investigator, Magical Aptitude, Negotiator, Nimble Fingers, Persuasive, Slef Sufficient, and Stealthy etc from the PHB. 

All of which give +2 to two different skills which sets a pretty good precedent. 

=)

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I created it myself.
> 
> It is in the same vein as:
> 
> ...



Okay, then, sounds pretty reasonable. If Attrack makes it, I'd probably go ahead and allow that feat.

In answer to your previous question, average starting gold for a rogue is 125 gp.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd be willing to throw my hat in as well.  My idea is a little different, but I think it is justified.

Karastro Quintel  Human(Chelaxian) Warlock

Appearance:  Karastro is tall and of moderate build.  His broad shoulders, strong chin, and dutiful appearance give him away as one of moderate wealth.  His hair is short cropped and black and his skin is pale and unmarked by harsh weather or mistreatment.  He wears fine clothes and mail when appropriate, and carries his family name like a knight carries their weapon.

Personality:  Given his appearance, one would assume that Karastro is proud and considers himself better than those folk below him in status.  For the most part that is correct, while Karastro is arrogant, he still knows the value in all the levels of society.  With a silver tongue he can fix wrongs, and when the situation calls for, threaten those with the full extent of the law.

Background:  Karastro grew up in the circles of nobles of Korvosa.  His father was a judge, and from young age, Karastro was schooled in the subjects of law, nobility, and a manner of other things.  As Karastro aged, he became interested not only in the laws of their fair city, but why some people followed them and others didn't.  His study of the people of Korvosa outstripped his knowledge of law, where he could sway people to his side with a threat of imprisonment or just a few words would guide them smiling along the path he set for them.  When he was a teen, Karastro garnered enough attention from his father to be a member of a minor legal team in the city.  When Karastro was gaining enough time in the team to become a full fledged member, an assassin struck his father.  From what information he could gather, the assasin was hired by a crime lord that his father had sent away for imprisonment.  Karastro spent much time in the temples of Abadar, working to find laws, regulations, and edicts of the city to arrest other members of the crime guild.  With the help of the legal team, Karastro was able to put many of these men and women in jail or to death for their deeds.  His faith in law and justice renewed, Karastro became a regular at the Church of Abadar, gaining many friends in the process.  Karastro keeps his eldritch blast ability as secret as possible, but when threatened by a great force, won't hesitate to use it.  He sees it as a weapon blessed on him by Abadar, to fight law breakers as needed.

Feats:  point blank and precise shot
Skills of note:  Profession(lawyer), Knowledge(nobility/royalty), Knowledge(Local), Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate
Invocations:  beguiling influence


Problem:  Law and warlocks don't mix.  Would it be okay to make a LN warlock, to fit the concept?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello EvolutionKB,

Karastro looks very interesting. I would have no problem house-ruling a change to the warlock alignment restrictions, so he could be LN. As you said, it makes more sense for the character concept. Thanks!


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 6, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Okay, then, sounds pretty reasonable. If Attrack makes it, I'd probably go ahead and allow that feat.
> 
> In answer to your previous question, average starting gold for a rogue is 125 gp.




Excellent thanks!  

I changed around his equipment and basically got rid of everything so that I could afford MW Thieves Tools.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 6, 2008)

*Belak Wartooth of the Shriikirri-Quah Tribe*

I would love to play a stealthy, archer character. I think a Shoanti Human fighter/rogue focusing on ranged combat. The campaign sounds really interesting and I love the Paizo products, having run the 3 D&D adventure paths. 

Name: Belak Wartooth of the Shriikirri-Quah Tribe

Description: Standing a tall 6' 4" Belak has a shaved head, which he is meticulous about shaving, and is in his early twenties. He has dark brown eyes, which are always scanning his area looking for potential threats and is sometimes off-putting to Varisians, who haven't grown up with that necessity. His skin is very tanned owing to his time under the sun and his build is very toned as he's always pushing himself on the hunt. Belak sports a large tattoo on his back of Erastil's symbol. He typically wear tighter clothing or dark, natural colours.  

Personality: Belak is rarity amongst the Shoanti tribes, he's compassionate and protective of innocents. Boisterous and good-natured, he's always quick with a joke, even if it's at his own expense. He is steadfast in his refusal to discuss his past with anyone he meets, and it's one of the few things that change his demeanor from easy-going to cold. His carefree nature don't extend to the battlefield where he dispatches his enemies with cold, calculating efficiency. He also cares little for material wealth, but has always been fascinated with precious & semi-precious stones, something about the way they sparkle excites him and Belak trades in his gold for these at the first opportunity. 

History: Belak was born to the nomadic Shriikirri-Quah Tribe and was raised to live off the land and abide by their long-standing traditions. He led a contented life hunting, which he developed a natural affinity for, and travelling with his family. Fate appeared to have another plan for Belak as one day on a solitary hunt he came upon and older man being assaulted by a pair of fellow tribesman. He was of Chelish descent and Belak was always taught that these people were their sworn enemies and had destroyed countless of their people, but he upon seeing the travel-worn man being bludgeoned by his tribesman Belak couldn't help but feel pity for him. He approached the trio and told the tribesman to stop and allow the man to leave. They refused and wanted to take out their frustrations on this man, which lead to a conflict with Belak when he couldn't allow them to kill this stranger. In the battle that ensued Belak slew one of the warriors, while the other escaped after injuring Belak. The man thanked him and revealed he was a cleric of Erastil. The man offered to bring Belak to Korvosa with him. Realizing that only death awaited him upon return to his tribe Belak accompanied the cleric on the long journey, learning about the tenets of Erastil and adopting the faith as his own. 


Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2008)

renau1g, welcome to these boards, and thanks for your interest in my game! Belak looks like a solid concept.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Malvoisin. It's been a little while since I've been a PC, I've gotten used to being on the other side of the screen. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks as well Mal.  If you've paid much attention to the games I'm in, you know I'm a reliable poster.  Thanks for the house rule of warlock.  I'll probably multiclass as a cleric of Abadar and go into eldritch disciple(trading domains for domain feats).  That way I could be back up healer and have a decent ranged attack as well.  Spell wise, I'd be party buffer.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've been tempted to throw together a dwarven factotum, but I think you've got lots of great applicants here many of whom have been with the thread since you started. I'll withdraw at this time but I'll keep an eye open for another of your games Mal.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2008)

Evolution, if should accept Karastro, I think that would be an excellent plan for advancement! As I understand it, the church of Abadar will be an important point of contact for the party in this campaign.

Erekose, I'm sorry to see you bow out. Thanks for your interest, and who knows? We may cross paths in the future. Best of luck!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure we will. I enjoyed the start of your War of the Burning Sky campaign and read through your apology thread which I must say gave me a lot of respect for you as I found myself fading away too. Re-invigorated by that thread I closed one of my games and forced myself to keep plugging away at the other.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 8, 2008)

Fingers crossed, waiting for a decision.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 8, 2008)

Waiting with you Evolution...


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh yea! 
Well, my eyes are crossed too.   

I sure hope he makes a decision quick.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Feb 8, 2008)

Nearly Friday already? Ah, how time flies!

Good luck to all who entered, and to those who might still--I believe there is still time before recruitment is closed.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a reminder that today is the last day to submit a character concept for this game, for all you last minute types!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know if I can match a cross-eyed Xenon.... unless.... *attempts contortionist position*....*pops shoulder out of socket* 

Nope guess not... owwww.


Midnight's come & gone - and the winner is...


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, all. Recruiting is closed (a little late, I know). I'll kick things around over the weekend and announce the sixth player on Monday. Thanks to you all!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 11, 2008)

Today is the day...


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, my head is sore!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2008)

Why's your head sore? Too much of a good thing on the weekend?


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 11, 2008)

Try reading a book or driving with you eyes vehemently crossed.   

Not pretty!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2008)

truly your dedication is the stuff of legends..


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

My apologies for posting so late, but I've had a killer day! Anyway, it's over now....and I can't hit the sack without making the announcement you've been waiting for.

I could have gone in several directions here, and I'm sure the game would have been the better for it. In the end, though, the concept that grabbed me the most was Karastro the warlock. Congratulations to EvolutionKB, the final spot in this game is yours! 

Best of luck and thanks again to all who expressed interest in the game.

As for now, EvolutionKB, please go ahead and make your presence known in the OOC thread for the game. See you there!


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats EvolutionKB! And good luck to you all! =)


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Congrats EvolutionKB! And good luck to you all! =)




You're a good sport, FX! 

See you down the road...


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup! By then I should be seeing straight!


----------



## renau1g (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Mal, have fun, if anyone drops out and you need a fill-in, let me know.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Feb 12, 2008)

Alas, Lady Luck does not smile upon me as it smiles upon EvolutionKB. But I wish him and the rest of ye best of luck with the AP!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats EKB


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

Gentlemen and scholars, the lot of you!


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody, especially you Mal. It's an honor to play under one of your screennames.


----------



## covaithe (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang, I managed to miss this whole recruiting frenzy.  Too bad; I really enjoyed my brief stint in your Savage Tide, Malvoisin.  Ah, well; it's still subscribed, and hope springs eternal.


----------

